# Magnum and Hemi had their litter 12/4/08



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

They had 7 Mantles, 3 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think there's much of anything cuter that new puppies! They are adorable!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate Christmas time because there's always so many painfully cute puppies everywhere! The other day I was in PetsMart and this family came in with some of the cutest pit puppies ever (which I'll probably say about any pit puppy), they'd bred the mom with several friends lined up to adopt them, then most of them backed out. So after selling 4 they had 5 beautiful puppies left over that need homes. I almost died of temptation and cute overdose. However, being at (ok fine, above), my legal dog limit and renting, I really could NOT have one. That and I hate raising puppies, and I'd feel terrible buying from a breeder when our Humane Society is 75% fill with pit bulls or "pit" mixes. 

Sorry for the rant, cute puppies! I want to hug them!


----------



## zomo (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG cute over load!!!!! Please send more pictures as they grow :biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awwwwwww... Puppies are the cutest!


----------

